# Problème installation Ubuntu



## Deleted member 47804 (7 Février 2008)

Bonsoir,

J'ai fais une recherche, j'ai trouvé des threads d'aide pour installer un linux (5 au total), assez complet, mais qui ne traite pas mon problème.

J'ai gravé un CD bootable d'Ubuntu 7, mais je n'arrive pas à l'installer. Quand le mac démarre, j'appuis sur "C", et l'écran d'install d'ubuntu apparait.
6 options sont proposés, la première est "start or install ubuntu". Le soucis est que je n'arrive pas à valider cette proposition, j'ai beau la mettre en surbrillance et appuyer sur entrer rien n'y fait. En faite, aucune des 5 premières propositions ne se lancent lorsque je les mets en surbrillance est press enter. La seule que j'arrive à lancer est la dernière (boot from local disk), ce qui évidemment ne fait rien puisque Unbuntu n'est pas installer. 
J'ai deja partitionner mon DD avec Bootcamp  

Quelqu'un a deja rencontrer le problème?
Merci de votre aide...


----------



## edmund (10 Février 2008)

Fais-tu ces opérations sur un portable? Auquel cas, il peut arriver que le clavier ne soit pas bien reconnu. Il suffit alors de brancher un clavier usb et normalement tout fonctionne normalement pour l'installation.


----------

